# Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@f0000000 for 0000:0

## cyberjun

Hi,

       I am seeing the following in my /var/log/dmesg:

```

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: the driver 'system' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:00' and the driver 'system'

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:09' and the driver 'system'

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@f0000000 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: c1000000-c1ffffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff

```

Any ideas why this is happening? I think this is also the reason, "vbetool post" fails with "Illegal instruction"

Thanks,

--cyberjun

lspci output:

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 21)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 21)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200] (rev a1)

0000:02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)

0000:02:0a.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

0000:02:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 33)

0000:02:0d.0 System peripheral: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 05)

```

----------

## dgaffuri

 *cyberjun wrote:*   

> Any ideas why this is happening?

 

No, but I have similar message

```
PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@e0000000 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: fd000000-fdffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff
```

Note that video hw is the same (my laptop is a Toshiba Tecra M2)

```
# lspci

....

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 21)

....

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M] (rev a1)

....
```

 *cyberjun wrote:*   

> I think this is also the reason, "vbetool post" fails with "Illegal instruction"

 

Don't know, but I don't have any problem. Maybe that's related to your X configuration. Which driver do you use? I have nvidia-kernel-1.0.8174-r1, but it worked with previous versions too.

----------

## cyberjun

Hi,

       I am using the latest nvidia driver (8174) and it works normally. However resume after ACPI suspend needs vbetool to reset the display. But "vbetool post" command fails with "Illegal instruction" error message. Hence I suspect that probably this error message in dmesg has something to do with it. Does vbetool (0.3 version) work normally on your setup?

Thanks.

--cyberjun

----------

## dgaffuri

Suspend to RAM works for me but I had to disable VbetoolPost

```
### vbetool

EnableVbetool yes

# RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

#VbetoolPost yes

# RestoreVCSAData yes
```

If I uncomment VbetoolPost I get an "Illegal instruction" too.

----------

## lorenct

I am also seeing this:

```

Dec 13 18:56:19 kayak PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@f0000000 for 0000:01:00.0

```

But only after upgrading from kernel version 2.6.12-r10 to 2.6.14-r4 (I also saw this problem with 2.6.13-r5).

Has the way the kernel maps reserved memory changed from 2.6.12 to 2.6.14?

Does anyone know?

The affects of this problem are that X will not work stating that it cannot find a usable screen, but the Nvidia driver (8174) loads successfully.

Here is the output from my lspci -vvv:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 02)

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64

        Region 0: Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 1.0

                Status: RQ=32 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW- AGP3- Rate=x1,x2

                Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA- AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 128

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64

        I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

        Memory behind bridge: fd000000-fdffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e8000000-efffffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz+ FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B+

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64

        Region 4: I/O ports at fcb0 [size=16]

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64

        Interrupt: pin D routed to IRQ 19

        Region 4: I/O ports at fce0 [size=32]

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Interrupt: pin ? routed to IRQ 9

00:08.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AIC-7880U (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Adaptec AIC-7880P Ultra/Ultra Wide SCSI Chipset

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64 (2000ns min, 2000ns max), Cache Line Size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

        Region 0: I/O ports at f800 [disabled] [size=256]

        Region 1: Memory at fecff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:10.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AIC-7861 (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Adaptec AHA-2940AU Single

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64 (1000ns min, 1000ns max), Cache Line Size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: I/O ports at f400 [disabled] [size=256]

        Region 1: Memory at fecfe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:11.0 PCI bridge: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21152 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64, Cache Line Size 08

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=68

        I/O behind bridge: 00007000-00007fff

        Memory behind bridge: fcf00000-fcffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-0000000000000000

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=220mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

                Bridge: PM- B3+

00:12.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Unknown device 9620 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64, Cache Line Size 08

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=64

        I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

        Memory behind bridge: fff00000-000fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: fff00000-000fffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:12.1 I2O: Intel Corporation Integrated RAID (rev 01) (prog-if 01)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 0001

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64, Cache Line Size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

        Region 0: Memory at f4000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:13.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation EtherExpress PRO/100B (TX)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64 (2000ns min, 14000ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: Memory at fecfd000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Region 1: I/O ports at fcc0 [size=32]

        Region 2: Memory at fed00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 80cf

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 248 (1250ns min, 250ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

        Region 0: Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Region 1: Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

                Status: RQ=32 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW+ AGP3- Rate=x1,x2,x4

                Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA- AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>

02:04.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c875 (rev 26)

        Subsystem: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic LSI53C876/E PCI to Dual Channel SCSI Controller

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 144 (4250ns min, 16000ns max), Cache Line Size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

        Region 0: I/O ports at 7800 [size=256]

        Region 1: Memory at fcfff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Region 2: Memory at fcffe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 1

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE] (rev 25)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Ethernet with LAN remote power Adapter

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64 (1500ns min, 63750ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

        Region 0: I/O ports at 7ce0 [size=32]

        Region 1: Memory at fcfff400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32]

```

I would love to get this fixed, otherwise I am stuck at kernel version 2.6.12-r10.

----------

## lorenct

Interestingly enough, I changed my grub.conf entry in /boot/grub/grub.conf to:

```

# Menu listing - GenToo Linux kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r4

title  GenToo Linux kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r4

root   (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/i2o/hda3 init=/linuxrc CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 splash=silent udev

```

Originally I had:

```

# Menu listing - GenToo Linux kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r4 [bootsplash]

title  GenToo Linux kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r4 [bootsplash]

root   (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/i2o/hda3 udev video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@75 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/splash-livecd-2005.0-1280x1024

```

Which included the bootsplash method for a nice graphical startup screen.

But removing it while still receiving the error message:

```

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@f0000000 for 0000:01:00.0

```

in my /var/log/messages file, at least the system boots the 2.6.14-r4 kernel and X starts without a problem.

```

Linux kayak 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Dec 16 21:07:40 CST 2005 i686 Pentium III (Katmai) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Not sure if this is a bootsplash/kernel/X11 compatibility issue or not, but hopefully this will help anyone else who was stuck at 2.6.12-r10 and could not run X after boot with the 2.6.13-r5 or newer kernels.

----------

## 0n0w1c

I think I may be having related/similar issues.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-416633.html

----------

## cyberjun

Hi,

           I am seeing this message with the latest 2.6.15 kernel as well. I am using custom ACPI table. However I used that table with earlier kernel versions as well. Any ideas? 

cheers,

--cyberjun

----------

## Weaselweb

Hi,

i'm getting the error from OP too, but only on my Toshiba Pro M30 laptop.

ATM i'm using 2.6.15-suspend2. Dunno, if it's also with earlier version since i skipped 2.6.14 because of this error

The problem has nothing to do with nvidia driver because the message appears during boot up initialisation.

The kernel parameter

```
pci=rourteirq
```

 does not help.

Any other hints?

Greetings

Weaselweb

----------

## schlady

Hi,

i'm getting exactly the same error as mentioned on top

```
PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@e0000000 for 0000:01:00.0
```

my laptop is a Toshiba Satellite 5200-903 with Nvidia GeForce 5600 Go running gentoo-sources 2.6.15-r1

```
lspci -v

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV31M [GeForce FX Go5600] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device 0001

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 5

        Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

```

But this error had no negative effect on my gentoo system.

X is running smooth as well.

Any ideas anyone to get rid of that?

Greets

schlady

----------

## prosario_2000

I wish to get rid of that too.

----------

## schlady

i found these two bug report:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=108491

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5587

but these reports were closed without any solution.

so, what to do now? post a new bug report?

----------

